# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey SmartZ v1.6.18 present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ v1.6.18 present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support* *zZKey SmartZ v1.6.18 present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support*   *zZKey SmartZ Present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support The Most Advanced Motorola Solution for Nvidia Tegra CPU never seen before.
A new era for smarphones cpu solutions. Times change , CPU changes, our  user need solutions, we not rest until they have a full features support*     *We  are presenting another of the most wanted top level solution, never  seen before, so... we continue making possible the imposible til now*     *What New:*
------------------- *Added support for Motorola Nvidia Tegra2:* *Motorola MB855 (Photon 4G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MB860 (Atrix 4G, Olympus)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MB861* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola ME860* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MT870* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ601 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ603 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World Firs*t}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ605 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola XT882 (Moto)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) 
* *Added Russian Language* 
* *Motorola EX132 1 new firmware* added.   *Motorola IMEI repair take 4 zZKey credits*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @gilica_gsm -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @mobile_hotman -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Motorola Atrix MB860 success IMEI repaired wit our zZKey* *Image showing the procedure:*    *
Image showing full signal and IMEI repaired:*     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

